# Summer fly trip



## G-Fish (May 17, 2013)

Looking into a summer trip and wanted to know the best vacation place is to fly fish flats or anywhere. But needs to be saltwater and have a beach for the rest of the family. Thanks for any help!


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Can you narrow it down to the region of the world that you are considering?


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Also include your budget, the month you will be taking the trip the type of species you are interested in catching. With all that info we can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, lots of options from redfish to tarpon and from Texas to the Seychelles. Short list would probably include South Padre or Port A for reds, Florida panhandle for tarpon, Miami area for bonefish, permit, tarpon, reds, snook. Bahamas for bones. Cancun for bones, snook, tarpon, permit. Just depends on which factors are more important to you: quality of beach and other attractions, species, cost, etc.


----------



## G-Fish (May 17, 2013)

Bruce J said:


> Yeah, lots of options from redfish to tarpon and from Texas to the Seychelles. Short list would probably include South Padre or Port A for reds, Florida panhandle for tarpon, Miami area for bonefish, permit, tarpon, reds, snook. Bahamas for bones. Cancun for bones, snook, tarpon, permit. Just depends on which factors are more important to you: quality of beach and other attractions, species, cost, etc.


Would like nice beaches and fish that aren't available in texas or surrounding states.


----------



## G-Fish (May 17, 2013)

FXSTB said:


> Can you narrow it down to the region of the world that you are considering?


Thinking about Bahamas just not sure where? And haven't planned anything yet or set the dates so I'm really open for anything.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Since you are only 15 maybe you'd better make some good grades and then ask your Mommy!sad3sm She might have different plans for you this summer. Like cutting the grass, washing the car,or just doing your chores goes a long way towards fishing trips to the Bahamas...jus' saying! GOOD LUCK:dance:


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Take a look at the Ft. Meyers /Sanibel Island area in SW Florida for starters. Beautiful beaches that snook cruise as well as some nice bays.


----------



## G-Fish (May 17, 2013)

Golden said:


> Since you are only 15 maybe you'd better make some good grades and then ask your Mommy!sad3sm She might have different plans for you this summer. Like cutting the grass, washing the car,or just doing your chores goes a long way towards fishing trips to the Bahamas...jus' saying! GOOD LUCK:dance:


She already said we were going somewhere and that I could pick and trust me I do all that stuff year round so I'm sure a couple weeks out of the summer won't hurt!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Well good on you ...Chris's idea above is a great place to start. Further south past fort Myers you'll see Naples and all the backwater they have there. Up north there is Venice and Nokomis have some canals just full of snook. Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Marco Island, FL. Nice hotels on the beach for the wife and kids, and right on the doorstep to the 'Glades and saltwater backcountry. I've enjoyed phenomenal trips down there in years past.

Another alternative would be the Gulf Coast around Venice, FL. I landed a multiple Backcountry Slam on the fly there last June. Missed bringing a tarpon to hand otherwise I would have had the Grand Slam.....although the 'linesides' more than made up for the silver king deficit. Island beaches are great, but fairly 'grey' depending on the time of the year.

Either way, fly into Tampa and drive down the coast.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Check out hotel Stella Maris or DIY bonefishing in Eluthera, Bahamas.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Summer trip*



Demeter said:


> Check out hotel Stella Maris or DIY bonefishing in Eluthera, Bahamas.


Can't go wrong with Eleuthera...if you like 'quiet time'. Not too many choices in the resort hotel category, unless you opt for Harbor Island (north Eleuthera) which can be quite a bit pricier. A good option is to go online and look at vacation house or cottage rentals. There are some nice ones on the ocean, priced reasonably. You won't find the well recognized 'bones fisheries like you'd see in the Abacos or Andros, but that can be a good thing if you're willing to work for it.

I lived down range for 10 years (5 on Eleuthera) and have crewed to most of the islands in the Bahamas, Turks and Caicos, and the Leewards. Eleuthera is one of my all-time favorites. The Atlantic side has some of the longest and most beautiful beaches you will find anywhere in the world. Just over the hill from Governor's Harbour, where the old French Leave hotel was located (and the subsequent failed Club Med) was a particularly nice stretch....lots of dunes, coconut groves and seagrapes. The Caribbean side is more calm, with volcanic shorelines and a number of nice beachy coves.


----------

